# Petzlife Oral Care Gel -- Contains grain alcohol



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I was about to order this on Amazon.com having read that some of you have good experience with it. Then I read one review that said it contains grain alcohol and "might have' caused this person's dogs to have high liver enzyme. Has anyone heard of this? If you have a bottle, could you please check if grain alcohol is listed. I just want to make sure it's safe.

This is the review I read:
Beware, has grain alcohol, December 9, 2008 
By Joel T. Laskin 
I bought this for my chihuahua and Chinese Crested girls. I used it for awhile then brought them in for their annual blood tests. Their ALT's (liver enzymes) were high. So, I started checking everything they were getting to see what could cause it. I read about liver enzyme levels and discovered that high ALT's is often a sign of alcoholism. That's when I noticed that a primary ingredient (1st or 2nd) in this product is grain alcohol. Did it cause the liver problems? I dont know for sure. Then years later, in case it wasn't to blame, I tried it again, just a tiny bit, much less than they recommend, on my chihuahua whose teeth were bad. she's a bit old, and I didn't want her to get a reg. teeth cleaning. That night she was woozy, disoriented and swaying around during her walk. That's it. I threw it away and will never use it again. 

Also, another review:
Works Great, but Careful on the Dose, May 11, 2008 
By curl girl 

I have a 14 year-old American Eskimo who still likes to chew daily. Before buying this, we had her in for an annual dental, but I honestly don't think she's going to need it any more. My only caution on this is to not overdo the gel dosage. Whenever I do, she's keen to find grass to munch on to settle her stomach. A few times, she's thrown up.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Petzlife lists the ingredients including distilled water and grain alcohol.

We use it on our fluffs daily and think it's a wonderful product.

http://www.petzlife.com/productsafety.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I would be more leary of the rosemary oil in this product than the miniscule amount of grain
alcohol. Rosemary has been shown to cause neurological problems in canines. This includes seizures.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just ordered it. Thanks for your feedback. My breeder uses it too so I'm feeling a lot more comfortable. Just want to be safe than sorry. I'll just have to make sure not to use too much gel. I can't wait to give it a try! Pasha just came back from dental cleaning and I want to keep his teeth cleaned. And hopefully the other 2 puppies' teeth will also stay nice and clean with this product.  

PS Cosy is so adorable! Love the name.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A member on another forum actually emailed the company about the grain alcohol in Petzlife. This is her response:

"I had E-mailed Petzlife customer service about my concern over the alcohol, and the owner of Petzlife - Bud Groth e-mailed me back and provided his phone number for me to call and talk with him. I called him this morning and spoke with him for about 20 minutes. VERY NICE MAN and from talking to him, you can tell he truly cares about the animals. He didn't give some automated company-type response but was very personable and said he was so glad I brought up my concern. He said he had spoken with the person that left the negative review posted on amazon in this thread, but they never did any follow up with him. He said he cannot guarantee that no dog or cat will be adversely affected by the product because each animal is an individual, but he truly feels like the product is very safe, as do many many vets who have used the product for their clients for years. He said the alcohol used is to keep the oils suspended in the gel and that the amount used is so minimal that most evaporates before it is even swallowed."


----------



## alohapup (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

I just saw your post. I'm having the same question about the safety of petzlife. How did your experience turn out?


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm looking for oral products too. Please let us know how your experience is!

Thanks!~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Been using PetzLife for over 5 years now and everyone's ALT & AST levels are perfect. Love the stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Been using PetzLife for over 5 years now and everyone's ALT & AST levels are perfect. Love the stuff. :thumbsup:


Crystal is this available at your store?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Crystal is this available at your store?


Yep.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

I too am very happy with Petzlife. The only thing that I have noticed is cleaner teeth :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I recently purchased a product called ProDen PlaqueOff for bad breath, tartar & plaque which is a powdered seaweed which you put on the food w/a tiny scoop included--up to 25 lbs use 1/2 scoop---so just a tiny pinch for maltese. I haven't started using it yet as I wanted to make sure Kitzel is completely healed from his poison episode before introducing new products to his system. I like that it is a NATURAL product, and should also be good for pigment (not part of the advertisement---just personal observation.) So even if it doesn't help the teeth it will not be $$ wasted!
It warns not to use it w/dogs-cats who suffer w/hyperthyroidism.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

If Plaque-off works becuase of the antibacteria properies of the iodine in the seaweed then will bog standard kelp/seaweed supplements have the same effect?


----------

